#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  PA-Markt 2013: zaterdag 16 maart

## 4AC

Ook dit jaar weer een editie van de bekende PA-Markt.

Datum: zaterdag 16 maart
Locatie: EXPOhal in Houten

Naast de grote hal is er dit jaar, vanwege de enorme vraag, een tweede hal open. Dit wordt dus het grootste aanbod ooit!

Website
Facebook
Twitter

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Companion

En entreekaartjes koop je nu nog in de voorverkoop via de website of via de Facebookpagina...
Met een voorverkoopkaartje mag je om 9:45 naar binnen i.p.v. 10:00 uur !

Tot ziens op 16 maart !

----------


## hardstyle

Ik ben van de partij, kaartjes al binnen

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp ff bovenaan het forum geplaatst, is altijd leuk om de aanloop van de beurs en alles er omheen te volgen!

----------


## Companion

Ondertussen al meer dan 400 kaartjes in de voorverkoop verkocht.
Nog maar een paar (4) plaatsen beschikbaar.
Deelnemersrecord met meer dan 120 plaatsen met meer dan 60 deelnemende bedrijven !

Zorg dat je het niet mist !

----------


## sieger995743

Is er ook iemand vanuit Friesland waarmee ik ernaar toe kan rijden? Ik woon in zuidwest Friesland, maar ik zou met iemand erheen, alleen deze kan niet meer en ik ben zelf 17, dus mag nog niet zelf... Ik heb een paardentrailer om spulletjes in te doen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Companion

Tot 14 maart 12.00 kun je nog voorverkoopkaartjes bestellen bij de ticketshop.
De beurs is erg in trek. Inmiddels is er al een record voor wat betreft de voorverkoop, waarbij we de 600 kaarten al naderen !
Met een voorverkoopkaart hoef je niet in de rij te gaan staan en mag je zelfs al om 9:45 uur naar binnen via de speciale ingang.
Kom je later dan kun je ook met de voorverkoop ticket snel naar binnen !
Check de laatste stand van zaken.... http://www.pa-markt.nl
Tot zaterdag op de beurs !

----------


## RonaldH

Ik kom zeker kijken (heb al kaartjes) en neem 2 kennissen en de klusbus mee.

----------


## beyma

Ik kom er al sinds de eerste keer jaaaaaren geleden, het is voor mij en m'n collega gewoon een traditie geworden inmiddels hahaha het maakt niet uit hoeveel geld je mee neemt, het gaat allemaal op....

----------


## Companion

Vanwege de grote vraag naar voorverkoopkaarten is de voorverkoop met één dag verlengd tot vrijdag 15 maart, 12;00 uur

----------


## 4AC

Oeh dit gaat gezellig druk worden!

Ik kijk er naar uit en raad het iedereen aan om langs te komen. Of je nou met twee tientjes komt of met een paar mile, je hebt sowieso een fantastisch leuke dag.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Companion

Wist je dat als je niet kan komen, je ook mee kunt kijken met de webcam op de site ?

Leuk om te zien of je nog bekende voorbij ziet komen !

----------


## padoog

Ik ben erbij!
Kijken of ik nog wat leuke koopjes mee naar huis kan slepen...

----------


## Companion

De foto's van de opbouw van vandaag staan online:  http://www.pa-markt.nl/images/PA-markt2013vb

----------


## beyma

Het was weer een  *top beurs!*lekker druk, veeeeeeel aanbod , hier en daar prijzen waarvan je denkt willen ze het niet verkopen? , maar over het algemeen viel er prima te onderhandelen ! 

Jammer dat er voor me neus een setje FutureLight scanners de deur uit ging die ik bijzonder graag had willen kopen, maar ja, wel genoeg ander leuk spul gekocht!

----------


## Carl

Ik ook, weer een paar honderd uitgegeven, maar ook een paar erg leuke dealtjes gedaan.
Het was een leuke dag, ik heb me prima vermaakt. Lekker druk, veel aanbod, een aantal oude bekenden en vrienden gezien, enkele leveranciers voor het eerst in levende lijve gezien, gewoon erg goed. Bedankt Jan-Peter, ook wat mij betreft een TOP-Beurs.
Als september doorgaat zien jullie mij ook weer, al weet vrijwel niemand wie ik ben, haha

----------


## som

Was weer een leuke dag,
Veel klein materiaal gekocht waaronder een stanton d.j tafeltje bij m-works.
Thuisgekomen bleek dat er geen voeding bij was,
Maandag gebeld wat de mogelijkheden nog waren en vandaag een voeding in de bus, 
Dat vind ik nou een goede service, complimenten heren!

----------


## Gast1401081

schijnt dat er in de vroege herfst weer een tussen-editie gepland staat?

----------


## Outline

21 september 2013.

Zie banner over oude datum van 'poster' in 1e post...

----------


## Gast1401081

oh,

----------


## showband

> oh,



is dit een teken des tijds. Bijverschijnsel van inkrimpende bedrijven ofzo?

----------


## frederic

Denk dat je er recht op zit.

----------


## Gast1401081

feestje gaat niet door, bij gebrek aan deelname...

----------


## showband

in september is iedereen toch blut van de vacantie. En het is vol bruiloften en buurtfeestenseizoen. Dus dan gooi je niet je ouwe zooi er uit.

----------


## RayM

Kijk hier maar even

----------

